# D.I.Y Jungle Vines



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

So Saturday was quiet for me. I had spent the previous week building a new 'natural' looking viv for my Royal Python 'Ghost'. I was looking at it and thought some vines would look pretty cool. So i made some.

Long black shoelaces
Black aquarium sealant
Dry moss

To start I put some knots every now and again down each shoe lace. To make different lengths and thickness I doubled the shoelace before knotting.
Then I tied the laces to an old wire coat hanger and suspended. 
Then I used a layer glove and covered each shoelace with the black sealant. I made sure it was well-ordered and had a decent covering everywhere. Next I took a handful of dry moss and squeezed it round the lace starting at the top. I worked all the way down. Looked over for any gaps, added more silicone if needed and filled in with more moss. 
I left these hanging to dry until this eve. 
I have added them to Ghosts viv. They flex easily, can be wrapped round branches, hold my snakes weight easily once fixed in place (I used large-ish cable ties).
Best of all these were free to make. Some old shoelaces, some left over moss, and some left over sealant from the original vivarium build.

I think they look pretty cool and finish the tank of nicely.

What do you guys and girls think? 

Give it a go and post the pics 

Happy herping  

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice job 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks casuk ***128013;

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## demon3000 (Nov 23, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool. Have you noticed if your rp has been more active aince being put into the natural viv.


----------



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi wagg. To answer your question he has been much more active in here than he was in his minimalistic enclosure of two hides and a water bowl. He now comes out loads, climbs, drinks, bathes etc. I presume it's because he feels safer with plants etc to hide under. But in my opinion it's definitely made a big difference to him coming out, eating and seeming happier in general. Plus I get to see him more and the viv doesn't look like a wooden box  

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Cool. Im a massive fan of bio active and natural setups. Have them for my cresties. Ive been interested in ball pythons but everyone ive spoken to say there boaring and just hide all the time. But when you look how 99% of them are kept in rubs ect... its not surprising. Looks good tho. Might use the vine ideas for my setups.


----------



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for your comment wagg. I too think the standard rub set up is ok if you want to breed or house a lot of snakes for relatively short periods of time. But for us people who keep one or a few snakes or other reptiles, im sure, like me, you view them as pets. I wouldn't want to live in a rub, so nor do my two snakes. Ive not ling finished my custom viv, it was my first attempt so be kind  really pleased with it, and so is my bright orange corn snake









Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsilvester34 (Jul 31, 2016)

A few shots of it before and during the build









Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes i agree with you. They look good in a bedroom or living room ect to. A good focus point. Ive made a could bits with grout on polysterein. Ye that looks good that does : victory: fair play for haveing a go. Get a nice stand to match or make one and itl finish it right off.


----------

